# Fresno, California Social Anxiety Support Group



## Boonn

Hello, 

My name is Boonn, and I'm forming this support group for anybody that suffers from this disorder. Anyone that lives in Fresno, California and would like to join, please add me and send me a message. Hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## Lupita

Hi, i'm interested in joining a group... 
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ezm

*Group formed yet?*

plz let me know ...
thanks


----------



## KGB

*Interested in support group*

Hi boonn,

I am interested in joining your group. Is it still active? hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.

Kevin


----------



## MiMiK

KGB said:


> Hi boonn,
> 
> I am interested in joining your group. Is it still active? hope to hear from you soon. Thank you.
> 
> Kevin


i dont believe is active, i contacted her a while back... if more ppl from fresno/clovis show up. idk we can probably start one..maybe


----------



## KGB

*still interested*

Hi Mimik,

Thanks for the reply. If they start up a group i am definately interested. I always believe we can all help each other with things we have learned. I need some help and i want to help others with this problem. Thanks again.

kevin


----------



## blc1

My name is Brittney and I am also from the Fresno/Clovis area.


----------



## KGB

Hi Brittney,

We can keep this thread going maybe we can get enough people interested to start a group. 

Kevin


----------



## blc1

KGB said:


> Hi Brittney,
> 
> We can keep this thread going maybe we can get enough people interested to start a group.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin, maybe so. Afterall, it is a fairly large city. I know of another guy on here from Fresno but I can't remember his username.


----------



## KGB

Check out this site on facebook. https://www.facebook.com/SocialAnxietyInstitute it says support groups are very important and helpful.

I like to visit this site for inspiration and guidance.

Kevin


----------



## MiMiK

i found this address a while ago online [1039 U St. Fresno, CA 93721]. its supposedly an anxiety support group that meet's on thursdays. i havent gone myself and dont really know if its still going on.

i might pass by this thursday to see if it still there/active, its about 10 minutes from my home. ill let you guys know if its still there. incase you guys still want to join a support group


----------



## musicgypsygirl

I'm moving to Fresno next week I'm interested in this as well linkin up w people like me with SA


----------



## Boonn88

Hey guys,

I am the original person that made this thread. I cannot remember my user name and the password that goes along with the profile so I made a new one. If you guys are still interested, just send me a message on here. I will add you.


----------



## Boonn88

You can send messages to me at [email protected] and I will reply to you as soon as possible. We can start something and I would love to get to know all of you a little bit more and get to know where did your social anxiety started to come about.


----------



## Boonn88

Hello everyone, I am the original thread starter and to make it easier, I started a Facebook group support: https://www.facebook.com/groups/961509880575061/


----------



## IntrovertedLeo

bump


----------



## IntrovertedLeo

I don't have facebook though


----------



## ar7

I sent out a request. Im in Merced


----------

